# Black sand



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Looking for some more of that 3m black sand we ordered. Does anyone have any left they are not going to use? If not, does anyone know where we can get some locally? If not, does anyone want to get a group order together for some? I could post it up on GCAS if anyone might be interested.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I just used the last of my black sand for my 10g shrimp tanks  

I would be interested in 3-4 more bags of the 3M Black sand if we were to set up another group order. It sure is nice to have this stuff around...you never know when the oppurtunity to set up another tank will arise


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Interested in AquaSoil, Jim?


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Looking for some more of that 3m black sand we ordered. Does anyone have any left they are not going to use? If not, does anyone know where we can get some locally? If not, does anyone want to get a group order together for some? I could post it up on GCAS if anyone might be interested.


I have 2 - 50# bags of 3M if you can prove that you have a tank to put it in!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

rwoehr said:


> I have 2 - 50# bags of 3M if you can prove that you have a tank to put it in!


That's a good one:rofl::rofl:


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I think I take offense at that remark, sir.  

I do have a tank. Matt has seen it. I just need to get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs. Actually, I need to be home long enough and get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs.

How much are we talkin' here Rob?


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

Troy McClure said:


> Interested in AquaSoil, Jim?


Think cichlids young man, cichlids.


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> Think cichlids young man, cichlids.


So....discus, right? Apistos, Altums? There aren't any other kinds of cichlids, are there? 

Will you be present at the meeting? I'd love to hear about this rumored cichlid tank you're setting up!


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

molurus73 said:


> I do have a tank. Matt has seen it. I just need to get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs. Actually, I need to be home long enough and get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs.
> 
> How much are we talkin' here Rob?


He does have a tank and I helped deliver it...Chris can vouch for that 

Just let me know when you have the time and I will make the trip and help you get the tank downstairs.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

molurus73 said:


> I think I take offense at that remark, sir.
> 
> I do have a tank. Matt has seen it. I just need to get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs. Actually, I need to be home long enough and get him over here to help haul the bish downstairs.
> 
> How much are we talkin' here Rob?


It's just funny. For a while there, you were buying up every tank you saw for your Discus breeding operation, then you posted pix of the setup. Then you started remodeling your house and decided on building a fishroom. Then it seemed like you started selling tanks, then you moved on to C*****ds, and kept selling tanks. So I didn't think you had anymore tanks left and thought I'd give you a hard time all in fun! 

Matt, help Jim get setup again!

Jim, for you $25 a bag. How big is your tank? Will it be planted? 100# would probably work out well for a planted 75 or 90 gallon or probably up to an unplanted 125 or 150. If I could do my planted 75's all over again, I'd go all 3M black sand and no soilmaster. Just personal preference.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

I will take them. I am not sure which tank it is going in first. I think you should redo your planted tanks so we can get another order together. Matt is down for some I think and I am sure we could get some people from GCAS interested.

I won't be home again until Superbowl weekend. I will be in Columbus for the next 8 days training. If you could hold onto them until that Saturday, I will swing by and pick them up.

And of course it's all in good fun. :boxing:


----------



## Rob Tetrazona (Jun 21, 2005)

They're both yours. I'll hold on to them for you. My tank has just started growing back in pretty well since the last time I ripped it down, so I'm not interested in swapping substates any time soon. I was just thinking out loud. But feel free to see if you can drum up enough interest for a group order. 1 ton (40 bags) was about $25.50 per bag and 1/4 ton was about $27.50 per bag. The freight fluctuates with the current price of gasoline.


----------

